# new ones...



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello i made some new shirt orders today. basically it is a mom and daughter shirt that my wife sells online. i used clear 10ss stones for both. and i used a light siam 10ss for the outline and a black reflective vinyl for the word for the other design which i made for my wife and my daughter. again thanks to everyone for the tips and tutorials on how to make wonderful design rhinestone transfers.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Great job they look super


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job!!


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tnx alot sir.


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

oossssummm...
good work


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very, very nice.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Who do you get your black reflective vinyl from.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice combination.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

am form the philippines and i get mine form a supplier here who sells Korean made vinyls and rhinestones.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Very lovely and nice shirts!!!


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

great job my girls would love them. i can't wait to get into making things. my wife has a embroidery machine and does all kinds of crafts with it. i'm still looking for a cutter machine so i can do some stuff. lol


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

i use a china cutter redsail is the name. and i use artcut to make templates. i do the design in funtime rhinestone.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

thinking of getting a MH-871. this would be my first cutter. been playing with the trial version of sign labs.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job. I'm your wife and daughter will be very proud to wear them!!


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tnx alot mam 

@mama rena i had the shirts custom made here.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

just finished doing another order for a mother and daughter shirt. used purple shirt with tight amethyst stones.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tnx alot sir.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice look and style!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ossumclothing said:


> oossssummm...
> good work


That's great! Lol!!

And great designs, too! Can't wait to see what else you make!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tnx tnx... goona try doing some basic shapes and different colors next.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't remember, but do we have a general album, one accessible to all, where we can post designs instead of in particular threads?

Well here's one I just did for a swim team. I wish the pic was a little better. I'm still working on the best way to take pictures of these.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking shirts,, you did great

Sandy jo


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Well here's one I just did for a swim team. I wish the pic was a little better. I'm still working on the best way to take pictures of these.


Very cool design! Great job!


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

great design... hope i can do that too in the near future.  me too i am having some problems taking pictures of my stones... need some advice.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great design...I like the look of the vinyl and rhinestones together.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I can't remember, but do we have a general album, one accessible to all, where we can post designs instead of in particular threads?
> 
> Well here's one I just did for a swim team. I wish the pic was a little better. I'm still working on the best way to take pictures of these.



Beautiful as always Carol,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks great have you got a website


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

All the designs look really great. I love the mother/daughter sets. 

What brand of t-shirts are you using for the Ladies and Girls?


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello tnx alot mam. i manufacture my own shirts. i get them from my parents who owns a garments business. they are 100% cotton jersey.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great design Slick!! I have always loved your work!!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, well that works out great for you . It's nice that they match exactly and you still get a cute girls cut. I wish I could find some nice shirts like that in the States.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

even here it is hard to find a nice cut for girls specially 100% cotton fabrics. thats why i decided to manufactyre my own ones.


----------

